# [sshd_config] sftp, régler MaxSessions et MaxStartups

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai réussi à isoler l'accès SFTP seulement (sans shell) pour 2 utilisateurs extérieurs et je voudrais un peu d'aide pour abaisser les valeurs par défaut de MaxSessions et MaxStartups.

Chaque utilisateur n'a à ouvrir qu'une seule connexion SFTP, pas plus et il n'a qu'un seul fichier à prendre à la fois.

Je voudrais placer le minimum avec une petite marge.

J'ai mis des valeurs inférieures à celles par défaut dans /etc/ssh/sshd_config sans vraiment bien comprendre (pourtant j'ai lu et relu) ce que j'ai défini :

```
MaxSessions 3

MaxStartups 5:30:30
```

Autrement, je croyais avoir trouvé une bonne solution comme serveur (openssh-server avec internal-sftp) mais je vois maintenant qu'il n'est pas possible facilement de limiter la bande passante d'envoi.

Il faudrait, je crois, configurer SQUID ou un équivalent pour y arriver et ce n'est pas dans mes compétences.

Merci

Je vais me documenter encore

----------

## Syl20

Peut-être une explication en français te semblera plus claire ?

https://www.papygeek.com/linux/securisation-du-serveur-ssh/

Si tu veux limiter la bande passante réseau pour les flux SFTP, le mieux est de faire de la QoS, je pense. Je n'ai jamais testé.

----------

## pti-rem

Merci Syl20

Oui, en Français, c'est plus clair  :Wink: 

J'en ai profité pour faire des authentifications par clefs pour la première fois  :Smile: 

MaxSessions n'est pas cité dans le tuto de papygeek

J'ai donc pour le moment placé ces valeurs globales :

```
MaxAuthTries 4 

MaxSessions  4

MaxStartups  4:30:10
```

et pour mes deux sections Match User :

```
MaxSessions 2
```

En vrai, je ne suis pas encore certain que MaxSessions et MaxStartups s'appliquent avec internal-sftp

J'ai ouvert localement un nombre élevé (huit) d'instances connectées de Filezilla avec le même utilisateur sans trouver de limitation.

C'est pas encore limpide mais ça marche bien.

----------

